# 'Diabetic stuff' Drawers



## Flower (Jun 25, 2018)

How many drawers, cupboards, shelves, wardrobes do you have with your 'diabetic stuff' in them? I've just had to launch drawer No 4 to accommodate my delivery of pump cannula boxes, the other drawers have back up pens and syringes , pump bits and bobs, a drawer for batteries, test strips and my vintage box of lancets which I open once a year  then there's the top of the fridge for sharps boxes and the butter/egg compartment in the fridge which has been commandeered by insulin vials. Any advance on 4 ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

You are right Flower !


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a large Sistema tub that's got 2 meters, 2 wires a charger plug, control solution, box of lancets, ketone strips in (only recently put in there from top bedroom drawer) my in use needles in my top drawer, kitchen cupboard with test strips and other box of needles, middle shelf in fridge with insulin in a smaller  Sistema tub and oh I'm glad I'm not the only one that keeps my sharps bin on top of the fridge  xx


----------



## Ljc (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a 9 ltr lock and lock box for my meds , needles, strips , an elderly box of lancets  this is on shelf in a kitchen cupboard my Libre Sensors sit beside it, this takes up half the shelf .  I use half the dairy compartment in the fridge for my insulin the other half is for a can of Coke Zero. My yellow bin hides in a corner behind the curtains in the dining room.


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that keeps my sharps bin on top of the fridge



What ever else was a fridge top made for


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Nearly 52yrs of stuff. I don't throw anything out.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 25, 2018)

Flower said:


> What ever else was a fridge top made for


So very true  x


----------



## Ljc (Jun 25, 2018)

Oops forgot to mention the pencil case where I keep my in use insulin test strips  needles , stabber , a lonely lancet, medic alert card, I have another card in my handbag.
a repeat prescription form and some just in case money , glucose tabs .
I have glucose tabs in the bathroom and my bedroom.
And a supply of 150 ml cans of full fat Coke sit on top of the freezer.
How on earth could I forget all that lol


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2018)

I have the large bottom drawer in the kitchen, that's supposed to hold an entire set of saucepans, full of my stuff, Plus my meter and current pen, and diary, which live out, my basal pen and spare needles, and hypo stuff that live upstairs, and my sharps bin that lives in the gap next to the fridge, since they could only give me a 7 litre one last time. My insulin, in the butter compartment of the fridge, of course.
Oh, and not forgetting the spare needles and pack of fruit pastilles kicking round the bottom of every single bag I own!

Edit: Silly me, I forgot the two files of hospital/GP reports, test and screening results, and Libre print outs in the hall cupboard!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Testers in every vehicle 3 Glucose tabs in pocket & every orifice in buggies, Insulin in fridge. We must be all the  same  Life depends on it


----------



## eggyg (Jun 25, 2018)

I have just bought a big storage box as I was running out of drawers. I keep all my spare needles, cassettes, strips, meters, tablets, jelly babies, lancets, pens, etc. in it.  I have a big makeup bag with my everyday things in and of course 2 door shelves in the fridge! My sharps boxes hide behind my big box. My non diabetic medication is scattered all over the house in various drawers! With Mr Eggy’s medication we could easily stock a small pharmacy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 25, 2018)

I keep my supplies in a big plastic storage box in a kitchen cupboard and insulin pens in a plastic box in the fridge.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 25, 2018)

1 shelf in fridge door for insulin and Lions Emergency bottle.
1 coolbag with everything in current usage on stairs (they have a wide step near the bottom where I tend to sit to test).
3-drawer bedside cabinet in spare bedroom with kit not in current useage (must remember to clear out if anyone comes to stay!).
Section of kitchen cupboard with boxes of glucose and GSF-syrup, plus grape juice in fridge, and GSF-syrups in bag and by bed .


----------



## Carolg (Jun 26, 2018)

I am lightweight. I have a box in bedroom cupboard with all extra meds. Weekly supply in kitchen cupboard in individual strips, meter on top of dressing table, and old meter in drawer in bedroom (will get rid of this as soon as I get my replacement replacement) old pot of strips in that drawer for used strips and lancets which gets replaced every new pot opened. Books on bookshelf in kitchen


----------



## Bloden (Jun 26, 2018)

I wasn’t sure which type of ‘drawers’ you were referring to, Flower, hahaha.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 26, 2018)

I did not think I did but when I thought about I do. I have a set of plastic drawers with supplies in wardrobe. Then some in bedside drawers and kitchen cabinet. Then seperate Kipling pouches with seperate meters and supplies, and another with Asthma stuff in.


----------



## Lanny (Jun 26, 2018)

My bedside table, well chest of two drawers really is full of my diabetic stuff in the drawers! I have a jar of no sugar peanut butter & a tupperware box of oatcakes on the table top for bedtime snacks! Another tupperware box of mint humbugs, for hypos: don't like jelly babies! Another square cardboard Winnie the Pooh box with a winter scene of the animals fishing from a hole in the ice containing my spare inhalers for asthma. A plastic zip bag, on the go, with one foil packet each, which I top up, of all my meds, inhalers & Levemir flexipen by my pillow. The Novorapid flexipen I leave out on the tabletop! I used to have two bags, the same 1 packet of each meds, inhalers & each pen, one in the bedroom & one in the sitting room. But, have since learnt, from here, of the 28 days that insulin can stay active out of the fridge! I now only inject in the bedroom before cooking for meals instead of injecting straight after eating, in the living room in the day & eating in bed in the mornings & evenings! So, instead of 2 on the go bags of everything & 2 sharps boxes I now have 1 each in the bedroom!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2018)

This is my new 'Diabetic Stuff' drawer in my new kitchen 

 

I also have a jar of jelly babies in every room - for medicinal purposes, you understand 

Way back in 2009 I wrote this poem about my 'Diabetes Bag', which also contains quite a bit of stuff, especially on trips away...

 

My right shoulder sags from the weight of my bag,
Hunched and contorted like an old wizened hag,
For it’s filled with the gubbins and sundry detritus
That accompany the treatment of diabetes mellitus.
Oodles of needle tips, both new and used,
A litter-strewn wasteland that cannot be excused,
Tear-offs and needle caps, those small plastic bits
That cover the pointy part that goes into my hips,
There for emergencies, ten jelly babies,
Test strips as bloody as the rivers of Hades,
A wallet, my credit cards, a blood testing diary,
A packet of dextrose that is well-past expiry,
Pens for my insulin, both slow and fast,
Without them my next meal may well be my last,
Drugs for a headache, tickets and keys,
A small wad of tissues in case I should sneeze,
Lancets and cereal bars, a small book to read,
A prescription for pills that I no longer need,
My bag could be emptied of half of this stuff,
So I think it is time that enough is enough!
Out with the rubbish and clinical waste,
Out with the dextrose – I don’t like the taste!
Without all this in it my bag will be light,
Do you think I should do it? I think that I might!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a draw under my bed for pump supplies and meds insulin sits in fridge until needed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 26, 2018)

I haven't got anywhere near the amount of stuff some of you have. I have a plastic tub about the size of a shoe box with all my tablets in, a tin which I keep my spare tester kits and tester kit accessories in, a tin for pots of test strips, a tin full of lancets, sharps bin in the bathroom and a make up bag that I carry around with me each day containing my test kit, strips, spare lancets (just in case), fruit pastilles and some plasters (I have no idea why I have them in there)


----------



## Flower (Jun 26, 2018)

Northerner said:


> This is my new 'Diabetic Stuff' drawer in my new kitchen



That is one neat drawer Northerner, I can't quite make out any lancets though!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2018)

Flower said:


> That is one neat drawer Northerner, I can't quite make out any lancets though!


They're here - the last half of the box I was given in June 2008   It's only neat because I've just moved in - give it time!


----------



## Lanny (Jun 26, 2018)

Northerner said:


> They're here - the last half of the box I was given in June 2008   It's only neat because I've just moved in - give it time!
> 
> View attachment 9281



I was wondering about that! I'm too ashamed to take a pic of my drawers!


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

2 large drawers, space in the fridge, space in the wardrobe, and stuff on top of a unit.

Mrs C&E Guy said at the week-end, "It's getting more and more like a chemist's shop in here! And it smells like a hospital!"


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I was wondering about that! I'm too ashamed to take a pic of my drawers!


Was it just me that went "oo-er missus" as they read that!!!


----------



## Flower (Jun 26, 2018)

What are you like!  At least it wasn’t just diabetic drawers, that does sound dodgy !


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 26, 2018)

Northerner said:


> This is my new 'Diabetic Stuff' drawer in my new kitchen
> 
> View attachment 9279
> 
> ...



Wow thought i was bad with my little bag lol getting shoes to match


----------



## Lanny (Jun 26, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Was it just me that went "oo-er missus" as they read that!!!



Oh my GOSH!!!  I see what you mean! Horror emoji! I can't believe It! I didn't notice the double entendre at the time! My apologies for shocking everyone!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 26, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> plasters (I have no idea why I have them in there)


with the events you do we'll say it's in case you blister  xx


----------



## Lisa66 (Jun 27, 2018)

I can't believe I've never thought of putting my stuff in a drawer! So much easier.

 I have the small compartment in fridge, sharps boxes (3 large ones, will take forever to fill) in utility room, half of a high kitchen shelf for old stuff (why am I holding on to that?) and spares, large plastic box on a lower kitchen shelf which I seem to use like a drawer.  Various other bits dotted about jelly babies upstairs and down, spare testing kit etc in car, file of results, appointments any relevant paperwork in desk...plus as Robin says every pocket, bag etc seems to have half a packet of pastimes in, they're getting a bit soft in this weather...oh and I occasionally  find them in them stuck to clothes when I take them out of the washing machine...but think that's meandering into a different topic.

Right, off to commandeer a drawer!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> half of a high kitchen shelf for old stuff (why am I holding on to that?)


Have some fun making Diabotics!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 28, 2018)

My diabetic stuff is all in the bedside cupboard drawer - spare sensors, needles, to stop them getting dusty with age, jelly babies and Dextro tabs (orange flavour). Very boring, I’d say. 

Dog proof, too. As unwell as he is, he still gobbles jelly babies and Dextro tabs if given the opportunity, so I daren't leave them on the top of the bedside table for easier midnight access.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like you may have had a lot of free time on your hands at some point @Northerner , they are good.

Maybe we should all send you our old unused items, you could turn them into a piece of modern art for Diabetes uk....you obviously have a talent...come on, don't be shy...show it off!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Looks like you may have had a lot of free time on your hands at some point @Northerner , they are good.
> 
> Maybe we should all send you our old unused items, you could turn them into a piece of modern art for Diabetes uk....you obviously have a talent...come on, don't be shy...show it off!


It was a 'phase' we went through on the forum - there's a website full of them here:

https://diabotica.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 28, 2018)

Hmmm - the diabetes fairy has had a major makeover since then!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 29, 2018)

The only makeover I’d like to give the Diabetes Fairy involves 6 inch nails, petrol and a box of matches. Nothing personal, mind


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The only makeover I’d like to give the Diabetes Fairy involves 6 inch nails, petrol and a box of matches. Nothing personal, mind


I'll pass on your good wishes


----------



## Redkite (Jun 30, 2018)

We have two large plastic crates on top of the dining room cabinet, one for pump supplies and the other for strips/lancets/needles/spare kit.  Also, half a fridge shelf is given over to insulin and glucagon, and a whole shelf in a kitchen cupboard for coke, glucojuice and dextrose.  Meanwhile upstairs I have a drawer full of other meds


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 3, 2018)

Mine’s an enormous drawer, but when the pump delivery box arrives that goes in the corner of the hall until I’ve used enough out of it that the rest fits in the drawer.    It’s not so much the stuff, it’s the packaging...   it makes my heart very happy however, that there are people tidy enough to fit their stuff into a smaller space.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m glad you pointed out it was a new kitchen drawer.  Was just beginning to suspect that you’d tidied your drawer up especially for the photo......

Impressed, anyway.  Wouldn’t dare post a photo of the unorganised chaos that is mine....





Northerner said:


> This is my new 'Diabetic Stuff' drawer in my new kitchen
> 
> View attachment 9279
> 
> ...


----------



## Alister (Jul 4, 2018)

my drugs draw has not reached that level yet, but it is getting there


----------

